# Self-defence as a reason to own a gun



## Hooked (20/10/18)

*Outrage over proposed “self-defence” amendments to Firearms Act*

https://www.all4women.co.za/1611664...osed-self-defence-amendments-to-firearms-act?

*"The South African Police Service (SAPS) has called for calm over a draft bill on gun licences which proposes taking away self-defence as a reason to own a gun…*
On Thursday, Gun Owners South Africa (GOSA) said the draft amendment bill to the Firearms Control Act was “released” on Wednesday. GOSA said it was “outraged” at what the amendment bill contained.

In a statement, GOSA said the draft legislation will take away self-defence as a valid reason for owning a gun, “infringing on every South Africans’ right to life”.

The bill also proposes other changes to existing legislation, including requiring people who apply for gun licences to supply a medical certificate, “which means a breach on the constitutional right of citizens to the right to privacy”, GOSA said.

It also said the bill will establish a ballistics database, “knowing full well that ballistic testing has proven to be ineffective”.

“The major concern we have is the right to life of law-abiding citizens. Crime is escalating at an alarming rate, whereby the criminals perpetrating these crimes are becoming increasingly violent. Taking away a means to effectively defend oneself will see an increase in violent crimes committed against all South Africans, this cannot be allowed to happen,” the organisation said.

However, national police spokesperson Brigadier Vish Naidoo emphasised that the bill was just a draft and that it was at the very beginning of the parliamentary process..."

*My comment: It would be interesting to know how many forumites own a gun. See Poll above. Poll will be closed after 15 days.*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

